# husband's weird taste in porn



## cinnamorollin (Nov 20, 2009)

I found an anime porn video on my husband's cell phone. I really don't understand what the appeal is of watching cartoon porn. I think it's kinda weird especially since this particular video was of some hulken looking man/creature forcing a school girl to have sex with him. My husband claims he does not masturbate or think about the videos when he's watching them. I don't believe this. He claims he doesn't watch them for pleasure he just watches them because he's "curious". I don't believe him. I'm here to ask guys who watch porn, SHOULD I believe him. BTW about three years ago I saw on the computer history that he was googling "horny GI's raping japanese women". He also claimed he was "curious". I am really creeped out! Can a man please explain this to me? Is this normal?


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Well, I'm not a man, but I think it might be a morbid fascination that he finds exciting, not that he would actually pursue. He may or may not be masturbating to it, but he wouldn't pursue it if he didn't find some sort of excitement in it. 

Yes, that's disturbing, but no more disturbing than the many horrible things that we all feel are sick/horrible, but watch anyway - just look at the news. So, I would have to say it's normal if it's only an occasional pursuit.


----------



## Cara (Aug 15, 2010)

He's not so much "curious" as_ turned on _by these types of porn, and ashamed to admit it to you. 

Many, many people (women as well as men) are into cartoon & rape fantasy porn. I understand why you may find it disturbing but it isn't very uncommon. Keep in mind that all the women ion the rape pornos are actors & you are not watching an actual rape.

Watching a certain type of porn does not mean someone would play it out IRL. There are many fantasies I have that I would never consider doing for real, & that's totally normal.


----------



## Sixgunner (Mar 5, 2008)

What a weirdo. That stuff is weird and I bet he beats it like it owes him money!!


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

cinnamorollin said:


> I am really creeped out! Can a man please explain this to me?


Yes.



> Is this normal?


More than most will admit.

If you are "creeped out" that is maybe an okay reaction, but know to explore these answers you are looking for, will yes require courage and understanding and maturity and trust on your part. 

Are you willing to explore these things, even the darkest things of reality that a man's fantasy is speaking to? 

Good, then let's go.

Unnderstand these first things first.

1. A man's fantasies are shadows of the realities of what he is often either desiring or missing in his world.

2. Rape fantasies are common. But in respect to the many vicitms of rape, which is very much not sex but the very act of torture which I will not go further to speak on, I personally do not use the term rape fantasy but instead I say ravishment fantasy and use this term to speak on this type of sexual fantasy.

3. In the last time I have studied any type of survey on this similar issue, ravishment fantasy is present in some form or another the minds 99 percent of men and maybe say at least 60 percent of women, with of course the other 1 percent of the men and other 40 percent of the women I simply assume are to timid or ashamed to admit, this is to be understood.

So in this, we will discuss what is maybe upseting or "creeping you out" mabye not so much the cartoon form, but the act of ravishment fantasy is maybe on your man's mind and this is lowering your opinion of him.

Know this, the ravishment fantasy is from the primal sexual desire of a man, whos sexual nature strives to dominant, and a woman whos nature strives to be dominated.

The man attracted to ravishment fanstasy is missing this emotional experience of dominant success, and is subsituting the porn to try to find this fullfillment.

The cartoon nature of this, often popular in asian countries, this allows these fantasies to take on a less sinister tone as the fantasy is not so much darkness and would be to see these scenarios acted out in real life with real actors. 

So this much should sooth your fears that your man is "a weirdo" which is a less than constructive position, so much as he is just in the unusual position of being caught red handed, so to speak.

And also I wonder if you are in the habit of trying to catch your man red handed, what are you hoping to accomplish? I will speak bluntly, whether to see your man as a man that pursues his desires, or as a boy that has to answer to his mother, one view will lead to success, the other to failure.

Be very careful the message you are communicating.

The first will lead to honesty and trust and exporing sexuality and growing together as a man and woman.

The second will lead to dishonesty, hiding, and a relationship rotting with mistrust and lies.

So in your question without knowing your history I will say I am hoping these issues are open to you to discuss with your man, do you give him the trust and safety to explore his sexual appetites with you? Or is he afraid to upset you or receive a lecture or be dimished in your eyes when he is seeking to explore and fullfill his sexual appetitites?

Curiousity for ravishment fantasies is normal, whether we admit them or not. To agree or disagree with this fact is not even for questioning, as the strongest critics are often the ones with most to hide, so that does not bother me in the least.

With that said, for the interest in this type of material from your man to be going on for some time, even years, well that is speaking to deeper issues in the relationship that will need addressing. 

To address these issues will take trust and honesty from both of you!

I wish you well.


----------

